# Official picture Thread from the Show



## kap0ne (Mar 16, 2001)

post up pictures , i'll add more of mine in a few


----------



## llllllll vr6 lllllll (Jul 11, 2008)

FOX WAGON:thumbup:


----------



## kap0ne (Mar 16, 2001)

FTW


----------



## llllllll vr6 lllllll (Jul 11, 2008)

Im pissed i forgot to give john that air compressor tank haha


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

kap0ne said:


> post up pictures , i'll add more of mine in a few


Thanks for the photo!


----------



## vdubbinn8611 (Apr 14, 2008)




----------



## kap0ne (Mar 16, 2001)

does anyone have pics of the car who took 3rd place in mk4?


----------



## vdubbinn8611 (Apr 14, 2008)

there were many people walking around with Cameras hoping they post up a bunch of pix!


----------



## Rabbit Farmer (Sep 22, 2003)

It is great being able to put face/car to screen name.


----------



## minitank (Jan 29, 2008)

thanks for posting all the photos you took on my facebook Al hahahaha stoked we made it home in one piece haha


----------



## almstVW (Aug 24, 2002)

my "bold new look and unimproved" rat VR


----------



## kap0ne (Mar 16, 2001)

almstVW said:


> my "bold new look and unimproved" rat VR


along with the turbo aba mk2 next to yothat car , what did you hit with it?


----------



## handdrumman (Aug 28, 2006)




----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

kap0ne said:


> does anyone have pics of the car who took 3rd place in mk4?


X2

That was me, I would love to have more pics of my car, since I now have only 3 

(no camera, that has any quality what so ever)


----------



## minitank (Jan 29, 2008)

photos came out awesome man! thanks for the photos of the Fox!


----------



## kap0ne (Mar 16, 2001)

_Dirty_ said:


> X2
> 
> That was me, I would love to have more pics of my car, since I now have only 3
> 
> (no camera, that has any quality what so ever)


i'm just curious what it was , someone said something about a fiberglass box in the trunk?


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

kap0ne said:


> i'm just curious what it was , someone said something about a fiberglass box in the trunk?


nope, MDF frame and box for the sub.


----------



## almstVW (Aug 24, 2002)

kap0ne said:


> along with the turbo aba mk2 next to yothat car , what did you hit with it?


sent PM


----------



## No post counting (Oct 15, 2008)

I will have a ton to post soon - I am uploading them from my cameras now and will sort through, process, and post asap.


----------



## SummerSnow (May 18, 2004)

No good can come from pictures from the after party.


----------



## newi01 (Nov 29, 2007)

*shot film, take the good with the bad*

sorry for the granulated pics, one roll was over exposed... stay tuned, still have a roll of some black and white coming later

even tho i didnt have my car with me and my buddy blew his axle 5 mins into the cruise i had a blast this weekend. met a lot of really great people and enjoyed a real hometown show with some well done dubs.









































































































































































































DONT STEAL SID!


----------



## No post counting (Oct 15, 2008)

SummerSnow said:


> No good can come from pictures from the after party.



Haha only took a few w/ my cellphone and they have already been deleted! :laugh: :thumbup:


----------



## jpawl (Apr 12, 2000)

Wolfsgart Air and Water-Cooled Festival - Essex Junction, VT July 31 & August 1 photos 

Just a few of many in the link above....


----------



## No post counting (Oct 15, 2008)

Well here are a very select few from the show and the rest (376 in total) can be seen here: 
http://www.ce-photo.smugmug.com/Clients/Wolfsgart


----------



## SummerSnow (May 18, 2004)

Wow dude, sick shots. I love the depth on the pic of the tan rabbit. I'm also glad that you deleted cell phone pics!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

I only saved these two pictures, corrupted flash card... :banghead:


----------



## Road Boss (Jul 16, 2004)

Lots of nice cars!:thumbup:


----------



## pietrovito157 (Jul 9, 2005)

thanks for all the photos everyone hoping to get the wagon down a little more for the next limbo contest and get the new rear lip on....


----------



## No post counting (Oct 15, 2008)

SummerSnow said:


> Wow dude, sick shots. I love the depth on the pic of the tan rabbit. I'm also glad that you deleted cell phone pics!


Thanks man! I had a blast shooting it! And yeah, the cell phone pics had to go, nothing too crazy but nothing I wanted online. :laugh:



Mtl-Marc said:


> I only saved these two pictures, corrupted flash card... :banghead:


Ah that sucks dude!! I way actually shooting in jpeg instead of raw for the beginning of the Saturday but I did catch it pretty early! That would have pissed me off....


----------



## pietrovito157 (Jul 9, 2005)




----------



## Veedubgli (Oct 23, 2000)

Here are mine:


----------



## Chrom0sexual (Sep 22, 2009)

thanks for the pics of my tan rabbit. lovin' em all


----------



## Veedubgli (Oct 23, 2000)

Chrom0sexual said:


> thanks for the pics of my tan rabbit. lovin' em all


No problem. I loved your rabbit....one of best cars at the show IMO. Clean & quality.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 2, 2006)

Full gallery here - http://renegadevw.com/?page_id=62


----------



## rizzles_dub (Mar 6, 2009)

pics are lookin sick!!! keep em comin. thanks for all the shots of my car as well peeps :beer:


----------



## Jetta11J (Feb 20, 2005)




----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

Jetta11J said:


>


 those are some really nice shots, thanks!


----------



## rizzles_dub (Mar 6, 2009)

Jetta11J said:


>


 
again... VERY nice shots and thanks!!! :beer::beer:


----------



## Jetta11J (Feb 20, 2005)

rizzles_dub said:


> again... VERY nice shots and thanks!!! :beer::beer:


 hey thanks and not a problem and rizzle your car is really starting to grow on me!!! :thumbup: :beer:


----------



## minitank (Jan 29, 2008)

quoting everyone on this, but photos are legit man! came out awesome. thanks for the pic of the Fox!


----------



## minitank (Jan 29, 2008)

[email protected] said:


>


 thanks for all the photos buddy! had a great time hanging out with you guys all weekend, let's hangout again soon! 

ps... make a Fox shirt, I'll buy 2 hahaha


----------

